# My Top Tobaccos.



## Pandyboy (Mar 7, 2012)

Thought I'd do a video of my favorite current tobaccos.






Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gtechva (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the post. I love the Dunhill Flake.


----------

